# Screen Shot Camera Settings and Techniques



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm looking for input on what methods and camera settings are used for taking Screen Shots of a front projector screen. I use a tripod with no flash, of course, and have taken paused and not paused photos.

Your input welcome 

Here are some examples (They are shot from Blu ray disc with Panasonic AE4000 Front Projector on Black Widow mixture paint on drywall:
Not Paused








*Camera Settings*
Shutter Speed 1/8
Aperture	f/5.6
Lens Model	
Focal Length	45 mm
White Balance	Auto
ISO	400
Exposure Bias	0
Focus Distance	
Metering Mode	Pattern
Flash Mode	(no flash)
Programming Mode	Normal
Orientation	Normal
Width	3678
Height	2011
X Resolution	72
Y Resolution	72
Resolution Unit	Inches

Paused









*Camera Settings*

Shutter Speed 1/4
Aperture	f/5.6
Lens Model	
Focal Length	40 mm
White Balance	Auto
ISO	400
Exposure Bias	0
Focus Distance	
Metering Mode	Pattern
Flash Mode	(no flash)
Programming Mode	Landscape
Orientation	Normal
Width	3404
Height	1940
X Resolution	72
Y Resolution	72
Resolution Unit	Inches


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The only thing I would add to that is not to use your auto white balance..
Set your white balance manually with white light projected onto the screen..This will give you a better balance of colours..


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Prof. I'll play with the White Balance setting. 

What's your take on paused vs. non-paused? I had a hard time getting any photos that weren't blurred when shooting Avatar non-paused but was able to get decent shots shooting Ice Age NP. Must be because of animated vs. non-animated.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Image should be paused for every shot..
If you have a single frame operation on your player, press that once or twice to get the sharpest picture..


----------

